# Primer needed on metal garage door???



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

I will be painting a metal garage door that has been painted in the past. The door was originally bought from the factory and had a baked on enamel finish. The factory paint was white, but the customer painted it green about 8 years ago. He can't remember if he used primer. The paint is not flaking or blistering, it's just dull. 

I would usually use a bonding type primer on top of the factory baked enamel followed with 2 coats of exterior semi gloss paint (latex). 

However, this door has 2 coats of latex green on top of the enamel. I will be applying 2 coats of the same colour. 

I'm not sure if I should be using a primer for this job??? Obviously surface prep is needed - power wash, degrease and sand. 

Should I be using a primer?? 

Also, if you think a primer is required, have you ever used XIM primer?

Thanks

Zeebo


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

You shouldn't need a primer if the paint is in good shape. Paint tends to hold up real good on those doors unless something was done to compromise that when it was first painted. XIM is a good primer, but I think it would be unnecessary in this case. Now, if you proposed a primer for the door when you bid the job...prime it. Other than that, you should be ok to just recoat it, of course, after cleaning it.


----------



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info...This is what I thought too...no primer but do a really detailed prep job. 

What's your experience with XIM primer?? I have never used it....heard it's runny and dries very quickly. Does it stick to anything...as it says it does??

Zeebo


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

XIM is an awesome primer really. I use it on stuff where I'm worried about adhesion like cheap laminated cabinets, etc. It's a bit like using BIN as far as runny goes, but not as bad.


----------



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

thanks...I use BIN and the Zinnser products...like them...but I also hear that XIM is that one step up for better adhension on tricky surfaces...I need to pick up a quart and try it out.

Zeebo


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

The XIM UMA product is really nice. The nice thing about it is it's a bonding primer that can be used in low temp and top coated with anything...

I never had a problem with it being runny, it's a little thinner than Bullseye...


----------



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

Humble Abode said:


> The XIM UMA product is really nice. The nice thing about it is it's a bonding primer that can be used in low temp and top coated with anything...
> 
> I never had a problem with it being runny, it's a little thinner than Bullseye...



Have you ever used Gripper from ICI? It is a latex product that isn't runny. Works real well on a lot of surfaces. Much nicer to work with then traditional xim.

Jim Bunton


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

paintr56 said:


> Have you ever used Gripper from ICI? It is a latex product that isn't runny. Works real well on a lot of surfaces. Much nicer to work with then traditional xim.
> 
> Jim Bunton


Never used it. Is ICI the company that makes Behr or the company that makes Drylock?


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Never heard of ICI? You know them - Devoe, Glidden... They just closed the ICI store here but, hit www.icipaints.com


----------



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

paintr56 said:


> Have you ever used Gripper from ICI? It is a latex product that isn't runny. Works real well on a lot of surfaces. Much nicer to work with then traditional xim.
> 
> Jim Bunton


Hi Jim. I have used this product here in Mississauga, Ontario Canada (which is where I am located). It's a fast drying 100% Acrylic primer. I do like it and it tends to be less cost for me vs. BIN 123. However, I would use BIN 123 over Gripper any day, especially for outside work. 

However, I prefer to use a better "Bonding" type primer with metal....and I here that XIM is the way to go. 

Zeebo


----------



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

Humble Abode said:


> Never used it. Is ICI the company that makes Behr or the company that makes Drylock?



ICI does not make Behr. ICI group is know internationally and make the following paints: ICI Dulux, CIL, Weather guard, Glidden Paints, Colour Your World, Smart Paint (sold in Home Depot) and Devoe Coatings. There are over 450 stores in North America. 

Zeebo


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

paintr56 said:


> Have you ever used Gripper from ICI? It is a latex product that isn't runny. Works real well on a lot of surfaces. Much nicer to work with then traditional xim.
> 
> Jim Bunton


Aqua Gripper. They sell it at Home Depot. It is a water clean up primer. Make sure to clean your brush regularly because it dries fast.

Been using it for years. A great product.


----------

